# Loki and Pandora enjoying the rain puddles



## Aidan (Jul 14, 2009)

It gets very muddy in my backyard after lots of rain..but the dogs love it! It's bath time as soon as it dries up a bit!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Awesome shots!


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

OMG Break out the bubble bath!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

OMG..... Muddy puppies!!!

Great pictures!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

cute


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

woah, that's some serious mud!!


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

wow, it looks more like a pond!! how do you deal with it? sorry but that would drive me crazy....fun for the dogs, but not for the ones who have to clean it up!!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

How adorable!!!
I like the one where she is like growling at the puddle! HA!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

You have flood insurence, right!








My dogs would have a blast there! (Except Ilan, who is pretty sure she'll drown in a sprinkle!







)


----------

